# Control4 Wireless Touch Screen



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

My wireless touch screen remote won't connect to my wireless router... Nothing indicates a reason why, as any other computer will connect to it easily and with good signal - from the same location... Any ideas?


----------

